# 2011 Nissan Sentra



## ccommcomm (Jun 24, 2015)

I have a 2011 nissan sentra. The interior air stinks. I have purchased 2 cans of the air conditioner deodorizer and it still wont solve the problem from more than 5 days. 
I believe their is pooling water in the system somewhere. I can never find any dripping water from the A/C condenser and believe that it might be clogged. 

The biggest problem is that I can't find the drain to unclog it. Does anyone know where the drain is for the AC condenser? 

Any help would be hugely appreciated.


----------

